# Achilles tendon damage and repair?...



## treepanda (Apr 1, 2008)

I tore my achilles tendon a few months ago, playing touch rugby not doing tree work!
I have been in a moon boot the last two months and it comes off soon and i shall be back on the job. The Doc's and the physio tell that there is a reasonably high risk of a re-occurring injury, particularly with climbing into crutches and wearing spurs etc..

Has anyone else out there experienced this injury that has any ideas on ways to approach rehab... I am looking at getting some new boots, Haix protector -pro, currently have an old pair of mendls... Doing the pol work etc that the physio suggests...

The doc suggested looking for a new job but this is all i know, the only thing I am half way good at and what else is a broken old arborist to do???


----------



## clawmute (Apr 3, 2008)

I tore my left one several years ago by slipping on ice and going down. I hope you have better success than I have. I often have to wear an elastic ankle brace, and it can "go out" at any time. I've been walking along when suddenly it decides to go on vacation and I have to grab something in order to stay upright.

I hate to be totally negative here but mine still gives me pain after 7 years. I'll believe a better outcome for you. I have a steel rod 18" long in that same leg from when a horse fell on me so that legs' pretty beat up! 

Rehab? Grit your teeth and go on.


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 5, 2008)

Achilles tendon injuries are notoriously difficult to heal. Big calf muscle attached, huge stresses applied there on a repetitive basis. Running is your worst enemy for re-injuring it.

Ligaments and tendons are dense connective tissue, and get very little blood circulation. MUCH worse than broken bones.

I should think that spurs would not be a contributing problem, since they remove weight from the ball of your foot, and put it on the arch, directly below your ankle.


----------



## irishcountry (Apr 15, 2008)

I just stumbled onto this I am usually on the milling or firewood forum. I tore mine when I was 21 (i'm 35 now) I did not have insurance at the time so as soon as I could get away from the Doc I did he was old school and though most people could do their own rehab just as good as anyone else long story short I have gotten by but I cannot get up on my tippie toe on that leg by itself plus it is atrophied on that side it feels like it healed longer than the other and messed up my range of motion I now have low back and hip pain on that side daily. If I were you do what your Doc tells you and if the rehab guy say do 10 reps on this exercise do 15 or 20!! I am told that people make very full recoveries (its a big soccer injury) and still can even play sports (marino) don't get discourged or worse lazy on the rehab. Good luck to you I hope you fully recover.


----------

